# [USCC] SGS3 on US Cellular... Anyone?



## RMarkwald

My girlfriend has USCC, as TMo, Sprint don't have strong presence here and AT&T can go and....

She may get this as an upgrade, so I am wondering if there will be a development forum for that on USCC or if following another manufacturer's forum would suffice?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## holden45

I won't guarantee anything but with this phone and how similar they are I imagine there will be some development for it like there is for the mesmerize.


----------



## dhonzik

I heard that the sprint version should be compatible with the US Cellular version, but it would be nice to see our own sub-fourm


----------



## RMarkwald

I am 95% sure that when the phone is actually available on USCC, that I'll be dumping VZW and getting this phone and my gf will be going with the HTC One V, since she's already got USCC and it's going to be cheaper to move to USCC from VZW for BOTH of us. Win win. Have you pre-ordered this phone, is it available or do they have an available day yet?


----------



## Somator

anyone with uscellular please contact [email protected]
basicly we need *[background=transparent]*#1234#[/background]**[background=transparent] [/background]**[background=transparent]from You[/background]*


----------



## RMarkwald

Three co-workers got their phones on USCC today, and after playing with them for a bit and they'll be in-store by week's end, I'm going to say so long to VZW and get this phone on USCC. I could get the *#1234# by the end of the weekend, but hopefully someone helps you out with this before I do -omator.


----------



## landshark

The Mesmerize on US Cell and Fascinate on VZW were identical phones and shared a development section at XDA. I would imagine the same could likely be true for the SGS3. So the VZW variant may end up being the closest match in terms of development you could use on the USC variant.


----------



## RMarkwald

landshark said:


> The Mesmerize on US Cell and Fascinate on VZW were identical phones and shared a development section at XDA. I would imagine the same could likely be true for the SGS3. So the VZW variant may end up being the closest match in terms of development you could use on the USC variant.


That's what I was thinking, so I guess we'll just have to wait and see when/if I get the phone. My local USCC says they "may" have them by week's end.


----------



## dtmetz

I have my US Cellular SGS3.

*#1234#:

AP: R530UVXALF9
CP: R530UXLF9
CSC: R530UUSCALF9


----------



## RMarkwald

dtmetz said:


> I have my US Cellular SGS3.
> 
> *#1234#:
> 
> AP: R530UVXALF9
> CP: R530UXLF9
> CSC: R530UUSCALF9


Excellent! Could you either PM me or post on how/method you use to root if you decide to do that? Assuming that USCC gets these in store by Saturday, I should have mine as well. Thank you!


----------



## dtmetz

No, I have not rooted yet.

It looks like the root method for Sprint/AT&T/T-Mobil method would work for our phones. 
At least I assume their CWM version would work, that's the question.

But I don't think Samsung or US Cellular has released a restore files/Kies yet so I'll probably at least wait for that since I don't think there is a good way of put it back to stock if it doesn't work. And I'm not sure how to back it up myself. As far as I can tell you need root to back up recovery, but you need to update your recovery to get root.

Plus I want to read more about this flash counter Samsung started doing since my Mesmerize.

I'd like to know if anyone else has rooted theirs though.

I pre-ordered mine right away, and was surprised to get it yesterday. I would start calling stores today, I wouldn't be surprised if they got them in stock soon.


----------



## RMarkwald

dtmetz said:


> No, I have not rooted yet.
> 
> It looks like the root method for Sprint/AT&T/T-Mobil method would work for our phones.
> At least I assume their CWM version would work, that's the question.
> 
> But I don't think Samsung or US Cellular has released a restore files/Kies yet so I'll probably at least wait for that since I don't think there is a good way of put it back to stock if it doesn't work. And I'm not sure how to back it up myself. As far as I can tell you need root to back up recovery, but you need to update your recovery to get root.
> 
> Plus I want to read more about this flash counter Samsung started doing since my Mesmerize.
> 
> I'd like to know if anyone else has rooted theirs though.
> 
> I pre-ordered mine right away, and was surprised to get it yesterday. I would start calling stores today, I wouldn't be surprised if they got them in stock soon.


I started calling yesterday...and I'll call again today.









Good call on the back to stock files.

I had a most unpleasant experience at my local USCC store yesterday, seems one employee thinks she's above everyone on this planet and loves talking down to everyone... Pissed me off to the point of me calling her boss today, I'm not dealing with that sh!t especially if something goes wrong with a phone (my girl is upgrading to the HTC One V, I'm moving from VZW to get the SGS3, and her son is getting a basic phone). Anyways...

I'll probably end up calling each day until they confirm that they have them.


----------



## dtmetz

It's worth the hassel. This thing is incredible.


----------



## Omnibot

dtmetz said:


> I have my US Cellular SGS3.
> 
> *#1234#:
> 
> AP: R530UVXALF9
> CP: R530UXLF9
> CSC: R530UUSCALF9


I got my phone yesterday and I can confirm this info. 16GB Blue (not that it matters but why not) - Upgraded from a Mez that I always had rooted and tried many custom roms/kernels on while they were being made.


----------



## dtmetz

I'm coming from the Mezmerize too.

Do you know if anyone has tried flashing CWM and rooting this version yet?

Edit: Looks like some people are saying the Sprint root does work for USCC: http://teamuscellular.com/Forum/topic/1973-how-to-root-the-samsung-galaxy-s3/


----------



## RMarkwald

dtmetz said:


> I'm coming from the Mezmerize too.
> 
> Do you know if anyone has tried flashing CWM and rooting this version yet?
> 
> Edit: Looks like some people are saying the Sprint root does work for USCC: http://teamuscellula...sung-galaxy-s3/


I was just going to post that link for you. Are you going to attempt it?

EDIT: I suppose we need USCC's images first in case something goes wrong.


----------



## Omnibot

Yeah I still like the idea of getting a Stock restore whether it comes from USCC or someone makes something flashable through Odin to restore it to stock.


----------



## RMarkwald

Omnibot said:


> Yeah I still like the idea of getting a Stock restore whether it comes from USCC or someone makes something flashable through Odin to restore it to stock.


Looks like if I decide to go with USCC and get the GS3, I'll have to execute some patience...but rooting seems pretty straight forward.


----------



## dtmetz

Yeah, I'm probably going to wait a bit myself for the stock firmware from USCC. I might be more tempted but there is nothing I really need that requires root that can't wait a bit.


----------



## rzdw92

I'm on USCC and I can confirm that the root method from the teamuscellular link worked for my GSIII. I too was a little hesitant without a full backup or a stock ROM. But the only thing it does is give you root access on your current ROM. It doesn't change your apps, settings, or anything. Worked like a charm and now I can use ROM Toolbox to restore my apps & data from my Mesmerize. That's mostly what I wanted it for. Besides, this IS ROOTZWiki









I guess there is always the risk of bricking due to lost usb connection or something. Take it nice and easy and it should work ok.


----------



## Somator

well firmware is nowhere to be found on samsung servers  we monitor it and wait for it arrival then

as for using other device kernels - i would advise not to do it untill it is proven by a professional to be 100% safe


----------



## alaindesjardins

Think the main reason why someone would want the stock files is so they can safely reset the Flash Counter and remove the triangle warning to get warranty status back.

I for one really need to root my phone to make the transition from my mesmerize because I have so many apps and settings it would take me days to set everything back up. But I am hesitant in doing so because once I flash CWM and root the phone, I will not be able to return it for warranty.


----------



## rzdw92

alaindesjardins said:


> once I flash CWM and root the phone, I will not be able to return it for warranty.


Has USCC confirmed this to be the case? And is this only for the GSIII? I was able to Odin my Mez back to stock and bring it back to the store for whatever kind of service and they never said boo about it.


----------



## alaindesjardins

Well the phone has a triangle warning that says if you flashed anything to it. There is a binary flash counter that once it changes, shows in settings that you modified your phone. I am sure this is to prevent warranty replacements if the original software was changed. If you rooted, I am fairly certain if you go in settings/about device/status at the bottom where it says Device Status - Normal, it will say Modified... that is what the flash counter affects.


----------



## dtmetz

This is a good blog post about it - http://www.chainfire.eu/articles/118/Triangle_Away_vs_Samsung/.

It's something new Samsung started doing since the Mesmerize to track custom flashing.


----------



## dhonzik

RMarkwald said:


> Excellent! Could you either PM me or post on how/method you use to root if you decide to do that? Assuming that USCC gets these in store by Saturday, I should have mine as well. Thank you!


This method works with the US Cellular version too, The stores in the Milwwaukee area got their shipment in today. So tun don't walk to pickup your S3...a very cool phone.

http://galaxys3root....roofnoob-proof/


----------



## RMarkwald

Hmmm well hopefully my local store gets their shipment in tomorrow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rzdw92

dtmetz said:


> This is a good blog post about it - http://www.chainfire.eu/articles/118/Triangle_Away_vs_Samsung/.
> 
> It's something new Samsung started doing since the Mesmerize to track custom flashing.


Interesting stuff. I do see "Modified" in my phone status. Definitely never saw that on the Mez.

Just went over the warranty fine print. USCC does not cover the equipment, only Samsung. The Samsung warranty language is so broad and vague that it makes it sounds like rooting could be equivalent to downloading a virus.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## RMarkwald

Today is another day, another day which I will call my local USCC store to find out what's what...

I hope that enough people and at least one or two developers pick up this model on USCC so there's some development for it. I also hope that tomorrow I will have this phone in hand. Wonder if Rootz will give USCC a separate dev forum if there's enough users that have this on USCC...?


----------



## conmanxtreme

Yeah I would also be for having our own section, I mean we did with the mesmerize

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## rzdw92

conmanxtreme said:


> Yeah I would also be for having our own section, I mean we did with the mesmerize
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


+1 for this


----------



## shep8228

conmanxtreme said:


> Yeah I would also be for having our own section, I mean we did with the mesmerize
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Agreed!


----------



## dtmetz

conmanxtreme said:


> Yeah I would also be for having our own section, I mean we did with the mesmerize
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


+1


----------



## shep8228

I have an S3 from US Cellular, as does my other IT friend. If anyone has some testing that they want done please let us know. Also as a side note, If anyone needs to do compiling for our sweet phones I have an ESXi quad core i5 server with 16 gig of ram that can be utilized. It has 100 Mbps symetrical connection to the internet. PM me if any dev team wants to use it. I, unfortunately would like to help develop, but am a newb when it comes to dev work. I would like to contribute what I can however. I could also host files needed (roms etc...) on my webserver.


----------



## shep8228

-omator said:


> I have my US Cellular SGS3.
> 
> *#1234#:
> 
> AP: R530UVXALF9
> CP: R530UXLF9
> CSC: R530UUSCALF9


It looks like the other information posted was missing a character, this is what I got, I'm not sure if the rest of you did what I did at first and miss the V of if you all are missing the V on your phones

AP: R530UVXALF9
CP: R530U*V*XLF9
CSC: R530UUSCALF9


----------



## dtmetz

shep8228 said:


> It looks like the other information posted was missing a character, this is what I got, I'm not sure if the rest of you did what I did at first and miss the V of if you all are missing the V on your phones
> 
> AP: R530UVXALF9
> CP: R530U*V*XLF9
> CSC: R530UUSCALF9


Yup, you are correct. My mistake.


----------



## RMarkwald

Tomorrow is the day I pick this phone up. It's waiting for me. Can't wait!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dhonzik

It appears that I have a newer verison of the build for the US Cellular Galaxy S3 when I do *#1234#

AP:R530UVXALG1
CP: R530UVXLG1
CSC:R530UUSCALG1


----------



## RMarkwald

Here's mine.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## puk3n

cant find much yet for the us cellular sgsIII jellybean/ cm10 will be nice too, i am rooted and backed up...trying to find a oc/ uv kernel, its a frig when 4 of the same devices are released lol

AP:R530UVXALG1
CP: R530UVXLG1
CSC:R530UUSCALG1

said "updated" on the box it came in


----------



## dtmetz

dhonzik said:


> It appears that I have a newer verison of the build for the US Cellular Galaxy S3 when I do *#1234#
> 
> AP:R530UVXALG1
> CP: R530UVXLG1
> CSC:R530UUSCALG1


I wonder if updated the search functionality because of the Apple/Nexus lawsuite? When you search the google widiget for say, Play do you wee your apps and a web search?


----------



## MistaWolfe

rzdw92 said:


> I'm on USCC and I can confirm that the root method from the teamuscellular link worked for my GSIII. I too was a little hesitant without a full backup or a stock ROM. But the only thing it does is give you root access on your current ROM. It doesn't change your apps, settings, or anything. Worked like a charm and now I can use ROM Toolbox to restore my apps & data from my Mesmerize. That's mostly what I wanted it for. Besides, this IS ROOTZWiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess there is always the risk of bricking due to lost usb connection or something. Take it nice and easy and it should work ok.


Name me one phone where rooting it effects apps or settings? I think you're confused. The answer is none...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rzdw92

MistaWolfe said:


> Name me one phone where rooting it effects apps or settings? I think you're confused. The answer is none...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No, I'm not confused and sorry you're wrong. The answer is at least one. When the Mez went from Froyo to GB, the normal super one click method of rooting for it became broken and there was no fix in sight. Then a developer posted a rooted version of the stock ROM and that became the easiest method to get rooted: install a clean rooted ROM which wiped out all your apps and app settings.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe

rzdw92 said:


> No, I'm not confused and sorry you're wrong. The answer is at least one. When the Mez went from Froyo to GB, the normal super one click method of rooting for it became broken and there was no fix in sight. Then a developer posted a rooted version of the stock ROM and that became the easiest method to get rooted: install a clean rooted ROM which wiped out all your apps and app settings.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


That's going from one operating system to another. Gaining superuser access (read: ROOT) gives you access to system files, R/W privileges, and busy box amongst other things.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rzdw92

MistaWolfe said:


> That's going from one operating system to another. Gaining superuser access (read: ROOT) gives you access to system files, R/W privileges, and busy box amongst other things.


yes thank you we know that. Read again.


----------



## Bigmike

dtmetz said:


> I wonder if updated the search functionality because of the Apple/Nexus lawsuite? When you search the google widiget for say, Play do you wee your apps and a web search?


The pre order i received had the universal search feature...when i went and swapped that out at the store (the screen was cracked out of the box) the replacement i was given did not have that universal search feature enabled..... i must say also that the pre order i had for 2 and a half days had terrible battery life, the replacement has been a dream...

Will there be a USCC SGS3 development section?


----------



## MistaWolfe

rzdw92 said:


> yes thank you we know that. Read again.


No need, I read it correctly the 1st time








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rzdw92

MistaWolfe said:


> No need, I read it correctly the 1st time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


great, so hopefully you understand the now laboriously over-stated point: there's more than one way to have root access to the OS on your device. You can modify your current OS or you can install a different one that already has root access established. In both cases, you're dependent on the developer community sharing the method with you. The latter method is what Mez users eventually had to resort to because the former was not available anymore.


----------



## jpaulwaite

Let's keep it on track guys. This is borderline flaming. Love ya, mean it, shape the fuck up.


----------



## rzdw92

jpaulwaite said:


> Let's keep it on track guys. This is borderline flaming. Love ya, mean it, shape the fuck up.


+1


----------



## yarly

rzdw92 said:


> No, I'm not confused and sorry you're wrong. The answer is at least one. When the Mez went from Froyo to GB, the normal super one click method of rooting for it became broken and there was no fix in sight. Then a developer posted a rooted version of the stock ROM and that became the easiest method to get rooted: install a clean rooted ROM which wiped out all your apps and app settings.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


Short answer to that is don't use one click methods and learn to root manually. Lets not turn this into an argument though.

Discussion > Argument


----------



## alaindesjardins

I just finally figured out what unified search is because of the screenshot in this thread.

Is that such a cheap method that apple really wanted to put pressure on Samsung to remove that feature?

I don't use the stupid search on my phone but, seriously... it's kind of dumb and it makes me what to put it back on there just in spite.

Is it possible to get that feature back?


----------



## puk3n

alaindesjardins said:


> I just finally figured out what unified search is because of the screenshot in this thread.
> 
> Is that such a cheap method that apple really wanted to put pressure on Samsung to remove that feature?
> 
> I don't use the stupid search on my phone but, seriously... it's kind of dumb and it makes me what to put it back on there just in spite.
> 
> Is it possible to get that feature back?


 i am thinking with a nav bar set up like the GNeX, you can.
i want to remap my buttons to nav bar soft keys. and the "home push button" to lock screen or cam, or maybe search


----------



## yarly

alaindesjardins said:


> I just finally figured out what unified search is because of the screenshot in this thread.
> 
> Is that such a cheap method that apple really wanted to put pressure on Samsung to remove that feature?
> 
> I don't use the stupid search on my phone but, seriously... it's kind of dumb and it makes me what to put it back on there just in spite.
> 
> Is it possible to get that feature back?


I believe it's only affected people that get OTAs and software updates from carriers. I have not seen my search functionality change on my Galaxy Nexus and it's running Jelly Bean (Android 4.1.1)


----------



## rzdw92

yarly said:


> Lets not turn this into an argument though.
> 
> Discussion > Argument


You're right, sorry for taking the flame bait.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## alaindesjardins

Found this when doing a search... I haven't tried it yet. Might do it soon though to see if it works.

http://www.techmachi...sung-galaxy-s3/

If anyone gets to try it before i do, please post if it works. Thanks!

Edit: Worked without root... asked me if I wanted to install over the system app, it installed and seems to be working just fine. Someone must have extracted the old apk before the OTA update and put it up for grabs for others to use again.


----------



## rzdw92

I asked this over at the teamuscellular forum, so I apologize for the cross posting: In the CPU Control section of ROM Toolbox it shows that both CPU cores are maxed out at 1,026 MHz. Given that the CPU is a 1.5 GHz dual core, does this mean the device is underclocked? As in seriously underclocked...


----------



## kallell

rzdw92 said:


> I asked this over at the teamuscellular forum, so I apologize for the cross posting: In the CPU Control section of ROM Toolbox it shows that both CPU cores are maxed out at 1,026 MHz. Given that the CPU is a 1.5 GHz dual core, does this mean the device is underclocked? As in seriously underclocked...


Using CPU spy, it does show that it hits 1500 mhz , so im assuming somethign int he rom toolbox is jacked?


----------



## rzdw92

kallell said:


> Using CPU spy, it does show that it hits 1500 mhz , so im assuming somethign int he rom toolbox is jacked?


Interesting, thanks. I tried CPU Spy and a couple other CPU apps and they all say the same thing: CPU cores are maxed out 1,026 MHz.

My kernel is: Linux version 3.0.8-800312-user [email protected] #1 (gcc version 4.4.3) SMP PREEMPT Thu Jun28 14:48:25 KST 2012


----------



## puk3n

rzdw92 said:


> Interesting, thanks. I tried CPU Spy and a couple other CPU apps and they all say the same thing: CPU cores are maxed out 1,026 MHz.
> 
> My kernel is: Linux version 3.0.8-800312-user [email protected] #1 (gcc version 4.4.3) SMP PREEMPT Thu Jun28 14:48:25 KST 2012



















this is what i have on my us cellular, i went in store to pick this device up


----------



## jpaulwaite

same for me on setcpu, 1512 was my max.


----------



## puk3n

jpaulwaite said:


> same for me on setcpu, 1512 was my max.


his kernel version is earlier too


----------



## jpaulwaite

check your power save mode. It scales the governor down to 1026, ironically.


----------



## rzdw92

jpaulwaite said:


> check your power save mode. It scales the governor down to 1026, ironically.


bingo, that did it. thanks dude.


----------



## alaindesjardins

alaindesjardins said:


> Found this when doing a search... I haven't tried it yet. Might do it soon though to see if it works.
> 
> http://www.techmachi...sung-galaxy-s3/
> 
> If anyone gets to try it before i do, please post if it works. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Worked without root... asked me if I wanted to install over the system app, it installed and seems to be working just fine. Someone must have extracted the old apk before the OTA update and put it up for grabs for others to use again.


After applying this it did work until my phone just shut off during a call. When I rebooted the phone, the unified search was gone.


----------



## conmanxtreme

Why does everyone care so much about unified search? I doubt any of us really used it until the recent drama. I see half the people asking what it is lol


----------



## alaindesjardins

conmanxtreme said:


> Why does everyone care so much about unified search? I doubt any of us really used it until the recent drama. I see half the people asking what it is lol


I just want it cause Apple didn't want me to have it. I don't use it lol. Just thought I'd post my findings.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cloudstrife7

alaindesjardins said:


> After applying this it did work until my phone just shut off during a call. When I rebooted the phone, the unified search was gone.


I'm not sure - but it may have something to with an over the air update? DId you turn on to receive over the air updates when originally setup your phone? I knew that there was this drama with the unified search so I chose not to opt in.


----------



## phince1

Still no USC SGS3 subforum?


----------



## conmanxtreme

phince1 said:


> Still no USC SGS3 subforum?


I asked a couple times but no one responds.


----------



## puk3n

phince1 said:


> I asked a couple times but no one responds.


i have also asked, im pretty sure it will happen. its cool i think to watch how development is turning out with the other variants in the mean time i guess


----------



## puk3n

i wonder how to get the warranty status back on uscc sgsIII, about device>status>device status...reads "modified"


----------



## RMarkwald

puk3n said:


> i wonder how to get the warranty status back on uscc sgsIII, about device>status>device status...reads "modified"


I think you'll need the stock firmware/recovery and reset the flash counter. I don't think USCC released the stock firmware yet, and when I asked them about that via Twitter they asked me "why I needed it" as they "only release updates and usually not the stock software"....so we'll see where that goes. As far as the flash counter, I'm not sure how that is done with USCC.


----------



## dtmetz

Has any extracted the firmware from their USCC phone into an Odin file yet? It would be nice to have stock-ish firmware. At least something to flash when everything goes wrong would be a start.


----------



## puk3n

dtmetz said:


> Has any extracted the firmware from their USCC phone into an Odin file yet? It would be nice to have stock-ish firmware. At least something to flash when everything goes wrong would be a start.


i couldnt agree with you more on this. i did make a back up right after root, so its basically stock now.


----------



## RMarkwald

Chainfire posted his Triangle Away files over here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1494114

Working to reset the flash counter on the "US SGS3 variants". I know that the Sprint root method works from the reading I've done (currently I am not rooted), but if this works this would be pretty slick! It's a big risk though as you could hard brick your device, so I'm guessing unless someone is willing to take that chance, we'll have to wait until mid-August when Chainfire is back.

Thoughts?


----------



## alaindesjardins

I didn't watch the video but doesn't require stock files?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMarkwald

alaindesjardins said:


> I didn't watch the video but doesn't require stock files?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


Not sure, didn't know there was a video. I didn't see mention of stock files needed but if that is the case, we'll have to wait to try I suppose.


----------



## jpaulwaite

Kernel source is out.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## puk3n

jpaulwaite said:


> Kernel source is out.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


im so happy right now


----------



## phince1

jpaulwaite said:


> Kernel source is out.


Sauce it up yo!


----------



## jpaulwaite

and so it shall be done. I'm having issues getting it deodexed at the moment. Not sure why exactly. Tryin to get dfgas to help me, but he's really busy. Slow goin, but we'll get there. I sent Imoseyon a pm seeing if he was interested in building me a leankernel, we'll see.


----------



## crkone

I'm all good waiting. I just bought Tasker and am figuring how to build scripts. Want a good 4G toggle widget for now to save on power and get better call reception.


----------



## jpaulwaite

ahhh, getting the old team back together. Tator and lester (once cspire get theirs) are gonna pitch in.


----------



## jpaulwaite

i need someone to dump me their system apps
I've apparently deleted something pertinent



Code:


adb pull system/app


----------



## crkone

Do you need the files or a list of the names of the files?


----------



## jpaulwaite

files, please.


----------



## jpaulwaite

if you need somewhere to upload let me know

this is a post haste kinda thing too, I'm in limbo till I get a full dump


----------



## crkone

I'll get it to you in a minute.


----------



## crkone

What would be the quickest way for you to get it?


----------



## jpaulwaite

linked. you can upload to my site, or any other media provider


----------



## jpaulwaite

crkone check pm


----------



## dtmetz

I have them on DB already. app is the /system/app folder.

The rest of it is split into two parts.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11748/app.zip
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11748/SystemDump%20-%20UCS%20-%20Part%201.zip
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11748/SystemDump%20-%20UCS%20Part%202.zip


----------



## crkone

sweet. I am uploading to DB too.


----------



## jpaulwaite

thank you both


----------



## jpaulwaite

halfway there. huge HUGE shout out to lmartin92 for his contribution. And to you guys.


----------



## bestdarntootingood

So who has[background=rgb(245, 245, 255)] rooted their GS3 from US Cellular with model number SCH-R530U? [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 255)]I was able to use FoxFi at first as a hotspot but now the phone is warning me and shutting off my hotspot because I don't pay for tethering, my old phone didn't do this so must be an upgrade to the software. I am looking for someone who is able to make their phone into a hotspot by rooting or not rooting their phone. If you rooted, please give me details.[/background]

Can you provide the link to where you did this. Thanks


----------



## jpaulwaite

bestdarntootingood said:


> So who has[background=rgb(245, 245, 255)] rooted their GS3 from US Cellular with model number SCH-R530U? [/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 255)]I was able to use FoxFi at first as a hotspot but now the phone is warning me and shutting off my hotspot because I don't pay for tethering, my old phone didn't do this so must be an upgrade to the software. I am looking for someone who is able to make their phone into a hotspot by rooting or not rooting their phone. If you rooted, please give me details.[/background]
> 
> Can you provide the link to where you did this. Thanks


Yeah pretty sure usc got tired of people stealing the service.


----------



## WoundTight

bestdarntootingood said:


> So who has[background=rgb(245, 245, 255)] rooted their GS3 from US Cellular with model number SCH-R530U? [/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 255)]I was able to use FoxFi at first as a hotspot but now the phone is warning me and shutting off my hotspot because I don't pay for tethering, my old phone didn't do this so must be an upgrade to the software. I am looking for someone who is able to make their phone into a hotspot by rooting or not rooting their phone. If you rooted, please give me details.[/background]
> 
> Can you provide the link to where you did this. Thanks


bestdarntooligood I read some where the app TEDC.apk in system/app looks for software like foxfi and blocks it. I used rootexplore and moved it to my sd and figured I could move it back if I need to. Foxfi works for me worth a try.


----------



## Mustang302LX

I made you guys a U.S. Cellular dev sub-forum so go have fun!


----------



## Special_opps

Mustang302LX said:


> I made you guys a U.S. Cellular dev sub-forum so go have fun!


Thanks alot

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DiHydrogenOxide

Any updates on source or ports? I have my phone and would love to help!


----------



## jpaulwaite

if your phone is stock, then holler at me on gtalk, there's something I need done.


----------



## RMarkwald

jpaulwaite said:


> if your phone is stock, then holler at me on gtalk, there's something I need done.


Stock here, you still needing this? I'm downloading the ODIN files posted in another thread right now.


----------



## jpaulwaite

nah, got it taken care of  we now have stock stuff


----------

